# Is the DLC worth it?



## catwing (Nov 5, 2021)

To those who have purchased and began to play through HHP, what are your thoughts? *♡*
Do you see yourself actively playing this part of the game? What is your favourite part of it?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 5, 2021)

Did you play (and enjoy) Happy Home Designer? If yes, its worth it.

Personally, I would recommend it. While I'm not big on interior decorating, and I've never played HHD, I'm enjoying it so far. It also provides features to the main game that I think are also worth it.

And for only 24.99 USD, its way cheaper than a full game release. So I honestly think its worth it.


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 5, 2021)

I've done two houses so far and I'm having a lot of fun with it. I definitely think it's worth it. A big part I like is the Poki currency and the item shop on the HHP island that lets you buy new items.


----------



## letterKnumber9 (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm debating on whether to get it, I'm not really interested in designing the vacation homes personally (I played Happy Home Designer and got way too overwhelmed with seemingly infinite villagers to make homes for), but I do really want to be able to unlock designing my own island's villagers' homes/exteriors. I'm trying to decide for myself if $25 is worth it just for that.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 5, 2021)

i would absolutely recommend it! it's a lot of fun to have this level of creative freedom and an extra aspect of gameplay, plus you get newe features you can bring over to your own island which is a fun bonus. if you ever played HHD and enjoyed it, 100% you'll enjoy this too because it's more or less the same thing but as an added bonus to a regular game instead of its own thing! if you never played HHD, perhaps watch some gameplay of that and assess your feelings on it - there may also be full HHP gameplay out there already but i haven't looked


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 5, 2021)

I would say 100% yes, but it really depends on what you like or not. 
If you really enjoy decorating it's crazy fun! Plus, it really adds more challenge to the game and you get a nice set of rewards. And this is not even considering the items included in the DLC + all the interior design features (like walls, partitions, pilars, polishing, changing your villagers houses in your main island, etc).


----------



## Skater (Nov 5, 2021)

It seems pretty worth it but I personally don’t plan to buy it anytime soon, honestly I’m hoping that we will get a physical release because that would be more worth it to me


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 5, 2021)

Skater said:


> It seems pretty worth it but I personally don’t plan to buy it anytime soon, honestly I’m hoping that we will get a physical release because that would be more worth it to me



I don't think this DLC will be released in another form than digital. Reason is quite simple - it's just DLC, not a separate game like ACNL and HHD. This DLC requires ACNH. I couldn't even imagine how to use physical copy of this DLC - hot-swapping cardridges or what?


----------



## satine (Nov 5, 2021)

Honestly it is! It's such a sweet little addition and it could definitely add a lot to daily routines, and also add a lot of opportunity to design rooms that you might not otherwise design. It can satiate your desire for interior design, especially if you want to design interiors for specific villagers/NPCs/etc. And it's also a great opportunity to get some of the newer furniture pieces as well.


----------



## a potato (Nov 5, 2021)

Skater said:


> It seems pretty worth it but I personally don’t plan to buy it anytime soon, honestly I’m hoping that we will get a physical release because that would be more worth it to me


What do you mean by physical release?


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 5, 2021)

I think unlocking the ability to redesign our villagers' homes on our own island makes it worth it on that fact alone.

If you enjoyed HHD, then HHP will feel more or less the same. Being apart of the base game though makes it all the better. It would be so cool if HHD was merged into New Leaf the same way.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



a potato said:


> What do you mean by physical release?



Probably meaning a separate game from the main game, like HHD and new Leaf being 2 separate games.


----------



## AmyK (Nov 5, 2021)

a potato said:


> What do you mean by physical release?


“Physical” means an actual physical copy of the game, not just a download.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 5, 2021)

letterKnumber9 said:


> (I played Happy Home Designer and got way too overwhelmed with seemingly infinite villagers to make homes for)



The great thing about HHP vs HHD is that when you get tired of designing homes, you can fly back to your island and then go back w/e you're ready for more, where as HHD you would just save and close the game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 5, 2021)

Seeing as I bought NH at launch for $60 when it lacked a lot of the key updates, I feel like Paradise will totally be worth it for me.


----------



## Snek (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes! I didn't think much of it when the first trailer came out. I decided to preorder it on a whim that it'll make my NH experience better. I wasn't disappointed. I'm very happy with HHP. Niko is so cute. I wish I could take him back to my island


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm probably going to get it. I really enjoyed HHD because I like the interior decoration aspect so having that plus extra items and features sounds nice.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 5, 2021)

AmyK said:


> “Physical” means an actual physical copy of the game, not just a download.


they were asking because it doesn’t make sense for dlc to be made into a physical copy


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 5, 2021)

I think it’s worth it. I enjoyed HHD and I’m enjoying HHP. Not only is the designing fun and encourages me to do a bunch of different themes with a ton of houses to work with (unlike Harv’s where I would need to keep taking things down) but it also will benefit my NH island with new design tools and the ability to fix some terrible villager homes. Added bonus is the poki item shop acting like a second cranny in a way.

If you don’t like the design aspect of the game then it probably won’t appeal. Otherwise I think it’s very worth playing and the price is good too.


----------



## zumhaus (Nov 5, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> I don't think this DLC will be released in another form than digital. Reason is quite simple - it's just DLC, not a separate game like ACNL and HHD. This DLC requires ACNH. I couldn't even imagine how to use physical copy of this DLC - hot-swapping cardridges or what?


I believe in this case, we're thinking of a cartridge of ACNH *with* HHP included on it. Pokemon Sword/Shield, Breath Of The Wild*, and Splatoon 2* all have had physical cartridge releases with their DLC automatically included. I don't doubt there may be a little bit of downloading required, but the point is you have the DLC included in the cartridge's price.

*: BOTW and Splatoon 2, only in Japan as far as I know. BOTW is region free, so it's possible to import it and play it in every language supported, but Splatoon 2 is region/language locked to Japan only.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 5, 2021)

I think it's worth it, but I really enjoyed HHD.

If you already don't care about decorating the interior of your house and the exterior of your island, then you probably won't get enough out of this to make it worth the money though. The DLC is primarily about that. Yes, you can get items through the DLC, but you have to buy them with the poki currency that you get from designing houses. If you only want the items, you're better off trying to trade for whatever items may be obtainable in-game only through HHP (no idea right now what, if any, those are). 

But if you DO enjoy those things, you absolutely should buy it. You will have so many more things you can do for decorating.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 5, 2021)

It's worth it to me, but if you're unsure, it may be helpful to watch or read a full review to fully understand the style of game it is.

A lot of people here (myself included) are going enjoy it, but I do think there is going to be a portion of players who might be let down or underwhelmed by this style of game.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm having a blast with it 
Making nice homes for villagers I like

That stupid ugly kangaroo got sent off the thr pole with a house filled with photos of villagers who a better than her.

Its fun!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 5, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm having a blast with it
> Making nice homes for villagers I like
> 
> That stupid ugly kangaroo got sent off the thr pole with a house filled with photos of villagers who a better than her.
> ...


I agree and its way more better and improved than Happy Home Designer from the 3DS


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 5, 2021)

Personally, I think the DLC is way worth it, there are so many hours to be played on it. and it's really fun.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 5, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> Personally, I think the DLC is way worth it, there are so many hours to be played on it. and it's really fun.


Yeah its pretty addicting and I am trying to stop myself from overdoing it.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah its pretty addicting and I am trying to stop myself from overdoing it.


The way I see it is there is no over doing it, as there are over 400 houses to do, you can go back and work on them even more, and even if you have done a million of them, so long as you need furniture, you can go back there to shop.

Like I went in the cafe today and got some food items.

I went into the school and got a bush to plant.

Even without designing, it's a great shopping centre


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 5, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> I don't think this DLC will be released in another form than digital. Reason is quite simple - it's just DLC, not a separate game like ACNL and HHD. This DLC requires ACNH. I couldn't even imagine how to use physical copy of this DLC - hot-swapping cardridges or what?



I doubt they will release a physical version because they are selling it as part of the online expansion, but hopefully they do if that is what you want.
About the OG post, yes I would totally recommend it, if you enjoy decorating.


----------



## Harebells (Nov 5, 2021)

I personally feel it is worth it, and if I decide not to keep my NSO expansion subscription I'll be purchasing it outright.

The design part I'm not overly fussed by (I have no vision for design!) BUT really enjoying treating it as a second community.

Caught Eloise, Azalea and Fuschia having a BBQ on one of the beaches after I made their vacation homes and that really sold me on it.


----------



## Kumori (Nov 5, 2021)

I’ve been having a lot of fun with both the update and HHP. I feel like it all rounds out the game pretty well and adds a ton to the customization aspect.


----------



## juneau (Nov 5, 2021)

Absolutely! I never played HHD but I love interior design and design in general, so that alone makes it really worth it for me. And like others have mentioned, being able to remodel and design your own villagers' homes is huge, as well as all the new things you can learn through HHP like making partitions and counters, etc. 

I don't know if there is a limit on this, but I tested putting the same villagers on the same vacation plot (not as roommates, but as in they each get their own vacation home) and you can do that - the plot just turns into whichever home you selected from HHN. So if that's limitless, you can potentially make hundreds of vacation homes not locked into the number of plots available, which makes it super worth it for me imo.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes definitely


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 5, 2021)

I guess it all really comes down to weather or not you enjoy interior decorating. If you don't, I wouldn't recommend purchasing the DLC. 

But if you do enjoy decorating houses for villagers, then yes this is a great purchase. The DLC is so so good and I can't recommend it too people enough. I have being really enjoying it and have already decorated a few homes. You also get to buy all the cute new furniture at the HHP office and take it home. It's very much worth the money.


----------



## AmyK (Nov 6, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> they were asking because it doesn’t make sense for dlc to be made into a physical copy


That's a given, but I agree and I don't think we're gonna see a physical release. Maybe a bundle that includes a download code, but that's speculation and something we'll see (or not see) eventually. I just answered the question because it was asked.


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2021)

They could totally release a complete version of NH with HHP included. Later in NL's cycle, they did sell cartridges that already had Welcome Amiibo included. You can argue that Welcome Amiibo is a free update, but this would be the exact same thing as any "GOTY Edition" or "Complete Edition" of games that are so commonly released 1 year after a game's launch.

You can buy the dlc separately if you have the base game/original printing, or just get the cart that has it included. It's like, standard practice in the game's industry and has been like that for at least 7 or 8 years.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

It's also worth noting that the DLC itself is just shy of 600Mb. That implies that most, if not all assets were included in the game with the 2.0 update, which means it would be a lot smaller (this easier to include in a cartridge) than a full standalone game like Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Altarium (Nov 6, 2021)

I never got HHD, but I'm having an absolute blast with HHP. I've only done 4 houses so far, but I'm really enjoying it. The different requests make me go out of my comfort zone and design builds I would have never done on my island, which proves a fun challenge. Not to mention all the new items and features we're getting! 100% worth it imo.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 6, 2021)

I already knew I would like it, because I played happy hom designer and it's exactly the same as that game.

If one of your favourite things to do in animal crossing is decorate your house(s) then you will love it, it's pretty much exclusively about decorating with furniture


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 6, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I think it's worth it, but I really enjoyed HHD.
> 
> If you already don't care about decorating the interior of your house and the exterior of your island, then you probably won't get enough out of this to make it worth the money though. The DLC is primarily about that. Yes, you can get items through the DLC, but you have to buy them with the poki currency that you get from designing houses. If you only want the items, you're better off trying to trade for whatever items may be obtainable in-game only through HHP (no idea right now what, if any, those are).
> 
> But if you DO enjoy those things, you absolutely should buy it. You will have so many more things you can do for decorating.



They eventually become orderable through Wardell in all variants with Poki and can be bought again with bells through your catalogue so plenty worth it imo : )

On another note HHP has genuinely made me fall head over heels for finally doing a stellar job to create my ultimate home and even more so to FINALLY make my villagers home aesthetically as possible lol. I never played HHD but im having a blast and the progression feels rewarding! Also checking new items in the Poki store is always exciting to me.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 6, 2021)

I think it’s worth it just because it gives you an extra area to explore. If I didn’t get it, I’d be missing out on Niko and Wardell and Lottie as well.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Nov 6, 2021)

Reading through all the comments because I’ve been wondering the same thing. My birthday is next month and I did love designing in HHD, so this is definitely on my radar. In fact, my main issue with HHD is resolved here in that you do have a town to go back to with villagers to befriend. Villagers in HHD felt hollow to me because we had no way to befriend any of them, which was always one of my favorite things in AC.
My only worry is I preordered Brilliant Diamond an age ago and I feel like on release I may get so swept up in Pokémon that I forget about AC for a bit and dlc won’t matter to me. I have a not quite 18 month old son to tend to and am 22 weeks pregnant, so my free time for games is limited unless my hubby is feeling particularly generous on his days off. Lol
That said, HHP definitely looks like a blast.


----------



## moon_child (Nov 6, 2021)

If you enjoy the designing aspect of the game it’s definitely worth it. Also, if you’ve completed a lot of things in the main game already and don’t have dailies anymore (aka you’ve completed your museum and completely designed your island and you’re super rich) this dlc will give you something to look forward to.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 6, 2021)

Ahhhh I want HHD so bad!! I’ll probably get it around Christmas when I get some time off of school.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2021)

moon_child said:


> If you enjoy the designing aspect of the game it’s definitely worth it. Also, if you’ve completed a lot of things in the main game already and don’t have dailies anymore (aka you’ve completed your museum and completely designed your island and you’re super rich) this dlc will give you something to look forward to.



This so much. The 2.0 update was great, and did add a lot of things, but it didn't add much to do on a day-to-day basis for someone who has an island that they didn't reset and have been playing for a long time other than giving more items to collect and therefore more options for decorating the same areas you've been decorating. Kapp'n's islands are better if you still need to collect fish/bugs/seasonal items, Brewster is cute doesn't doesn't really give much new to do, Harv's island is fantastic but is mostly just shopping... I don't think I would've been drawn back the same way if they hadn't released HHP too. I was feeling like all I had left in AC was to collect items for my catalog and figure out what to do with some areas of my island I'm not quite happy with yet. HHP gives me a huge amount of other things to do, things I'm not even restricted by per day or time. I can decorate only 1 or multiple houses per day. It's great!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2021)

I think it’s worth it! I enjoy interior decorating, but not so much that I can sit there and do it for hours - I’ve designed 1-2 houses per day and I think that’s just the right amount for me to unlock small things each day but not feel burnt out on it. It’s definitely not something I could play exclusively (like HHD) I like to mix it in to my normal gameplay. I did enjoy HHD, I just found a game centered around ONLY decorating a little monotonous. But since HHP directly benefits my main game, I’m really happy with it so far and I think $25 is a fair price.


----------



## salttacos (Nov 6, 2021)

I've been having more fun with the DLC than the main game.


----------



## linkyasha (Nov 6, 2021)

I was worried I wouldn't like it and that I'd just roll through houses doing barebones things; I'm not great at decorating so I was worried about that. Turns out, it's really fun!! I love the experimenting with what the different villagers want, plus, while I haven't unlocked anything yet, the bonus things you can unlock and transfer to your island homes seems great on its own!


----------



## RETSAMDET (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m on my second house (first one with a yard after the Eloise tutorial), and it feels worth it so far. It’s essentially the HHD game, which I enjoyed, plus some connectivity to your base island. Based on my HHD approach and how things are going so far, I’m guessing I’ll spend an average of an hour per house, which means that I’ll potentially have hundreds of hours of content for $25 if I do every animal (and that’s without redecorating, etc.). As it stands, I’ve probably gotten more than the entertainment value of a two hour movie out of it so far, and a movie ticket + popcorn costs close to $30 where I am, so not a bad deal financially. Compared with the content to price ratio for a lot of DLC, this one seems quite good, assuming you enjoy the decorating aspects of Animal Crossing.

Cost aside, it also adds some nice variety to my daily routine. I figure I can work on part of a house every day, with some more time on certain evenings, and it’ll be a nice addition to my usual gameplay loop. I’ve played ACNH daily since launch, and while I don’t have the huge hour total a lot of people here have, my island is getting fairly packed and I’ve done most of the main objectives. So having more space to decorate is great, and fulfills an unmet need of mine from the base game.

So far, I would recommend the DLC to anyone who still plays the game regularly. For those returning, or who only played during peak pandemic hype, it might be worth thinking about what you like about AC, and whether the DLC addresses those elements. But I’m guessing that most people who care enough to make accounts on an AC forum are committed enough to the series to enjoy what the DLC adds to the base game.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m very happy I purchased it. It’s worth it imo.
The miles I spent to get the pro decorating license got reimbursed which was nice. And while I haven’t found any new furniture at Nooks Cranny yet I have purchased a few new items from the HHP shop. Also Lottie is super cute( I love otters!!) I love all the npcs


----------

